# S-ca1 18500 Firebox Bottom Feeder Mods



## Xhale (13/6/14)

Hi guys,

After receiving this device I had some plans in my head, this is part 1, which is a mod to the tube where the bottle screws into.


thats the challenge. Original bottle on the left (8ml), bottles I would like to use on the right, 10ml, direct from a vendor?. Basically, open vapemail, take lid off bottle, screw into mod. (ok ok I mix myself, but these bottles are available everywhere cheaply) The threads are the same, the diameter is a bit larger on the 10ml, and it is longer.


?
one is 8ml. One is 10ml. Can you tell which is which? 

Lets open them up.


ok, first things to note, mr righ-hand-side is the 10ml bottle in this pic and the previous one. I'll only concentrate on the rhs silver tube for now..the lhs holds the battery. Firstly, It is composed of three sections. Top cap with threads, a middle section where the negative screws onto, and a press fit+glue bottom piece which supports the bottle.
Easy first step, get rid of the press fit part. The 10ml bottle DOES go into it, but only barely, and only if I take the label off the bottle. As the 10ml is a bit wider, it supports itself in the space given.
The top cap I lathed down to get rid of the big juice well. I also slimmed the locating lugs, which allowed me to move it up about 1cm in total, which gave me space for the 10ml to fit easily. It also means the top section is now 18mm diameter, so most small rda's fit flush (use orings from a drip tip around the 510 connector of the atty to keep it from leaking everywhere)



A closer view of the top section. Original on the left. On the left, you should see the groove the top cap sits in, but note there is a small groove ABOVE that...this is where my revised part slots into and stays steady. It's all rather elegant still



Here you can see, on the zinc casting, left hand side, were 3 little standoffs. They helped support the 8ml bottle, and possibly you could use it as a guide to see how much juice is remaining, although there werent any calibrations. A dremel got rid of them, smoothed it out. I needed this space so that the bottle can still squonk.


??
this is how it used to look. Standoffs on the side, now banished to scrap metal dust heaven.

In my little mini review I noted how the 8ml bottle stands a bit proud of the bottom...go have a look at the first pic again and you can see this, and compare to the 10ml bottle.

The 8ml *can* be moved up a bit, with a small mod to the topcap because the positive pin didnt go in all the way. But comparing to as received, I think the 10ml is a stealth upgrade and am very happy with it.

Stuff still todo: Need to find a slightly longer blunt nosed needle. The metal part is used to get juice form the bottle, and you can see in the 10ml bottle it doesnt reach the bottom correctly. I'll sort that out today.

Jump straight to part 2 where fit an 18650 battery inside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/6/14)

looking good there vernhale


----------



## Xhale (13/6/14)

S-CA1 *18650 *bottom feeder

I had to made some space, some dremel, some carving, some soldering, but theres an 18650 vtc4 in my bottom feeder now


note the bottom left..compre to some pics earlier in this thread. Bottom has been chopped off the tube, and I made a little delrin disc with the positive connection and a small pin form some old mod or something lying on my desk



you're going in there big boy.



taadaa!

Next will be a topcap improvement, part b,
I'm not sure about sx-350..space seems to be becoming an issue, plus I think I first need to find an atty that lets me max out this 15w. The igo-f I am using gets incredibly hot on the mouthpiece when going at 13w.
Once I have done the topcap, and maybe modded a really good atty, I'll make a decision on the chipset.

Ah, almost forgot, I got this item direct from china, so dont know how it compares to retail units. I would like some knurling or something on the battery cap though. When looking online, others do have it, so I know mine has some differences (cheapened? possibly)

So I'll add some knurling. And I think its going to become red soon too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

